# Reincarnation?



## task0778

Something to think about.  There are a number of books written about people under hypnosis who can recall people and events from a past life, and even what happens between lives.   Pure bunk?   Maybe.   But how does this kid know this stuff?

_For more than a decade, Dr. Jim Tucker, associate professor of psychiatry and neurobehavioral sciences at the University of Virginia, has studied the cases of children, usually between the ages of 2 and 6 years old, who say they remember a past life. In his book, “Return to Life,” Tucker details some of the more than 2,500 cases he has studied over the years, including Ryan—a boy from the Midwest who claims he is the reincarnation of a man who died more than 50 years ago. That man, Marty Martyn, was a former movie extra who later became a powerful Hollywood agent.

We were able to piece together a picture of Marty Martyn’s life, and we could compare it to Ryan’s statements. In most of our cases, people have tried to see if a deceased person could be identified whose life matched the statements the child had made. Here, there was only one guy that Ryan could have been talking about, because he had pointed to him in a picture. We weren’t trying to see if there was anyone whose life matched Ryan’s statements; we were looking to see if Marty Martyn’s did.

What we found was that though Ryan was off on some of the details, a lot of what he said was correct for Marty Martin. It had seemed unlikely that an extra with no lines would have danced on Broadway, had a big house with a swimming pool, and traveled the world on big boats. But Marty Martyn did.

Marty was born in Philadelphia in 1903. Ryan had talked a lot about a sister and also mentioned another one, and Marty had two sisters. His mother had curly brown hair, as Ryan as said. Ryan was right about dancing in New York, as Marty and one of his sisters went to New York to be dancers. He danced in various reviews on Broadway, and his sister became a well-known dancer there._

_Marty then moved to Los Angeles, having a life in Hollywood as Ryan had described. He began as an extra as well as a dance director. He then became a Hollywood agent, not the secret agent kind but a talent agent. He set up the Marty Martyn Agency, where he had notable clients such as Glenn Ford. Ryan had talked about people changing their names with the agency, which would certainly be true for a talent agency. Marty had several connections to Rita Hayworth, and his daughter confirmed he probably did know her. He may well have interacted with Marilyn Monroe as well, as his wife’s family knew her.

Marty was a big sunbather, getting sunburns as Ryan had mentioned. Ryan said he used to take girlfriends to see the ocean, and there are pictures of Marty with girls on the beach. He enjoyed going there and watching surfers, which Ryan had said as well.

Marty was married four times. He became quite wealthy, and he and his last wife enjoyed an upscale lifestyle. Ryan said he had driven around Hollywood in a green car and that his wife drove a nice black car. Well, Marty’s wife didn’t actually do the driving, but they had a custom-made Rolls-Royce that was presumably a nice car. Ryan remembered an African American maid, and Marty and his wife had a number of them. Ryan said he owned a piano, and Marty had pianos in his house. The family lived in a fine house with a large swimming pool, as Ryan had described. Ryan said his address had Rock or Mount in it. And Marty Martyn’s last house, that fine home with the big swimming pool? It was located at 825 N. Roxbury. _

Expert Investigates 10-Year-Old's 'Reincarnation' Claims


----------



## OldLady

There's been a lot of examples of this, and it is fascinating.  Of course, there is an entire major world religion that also instructs that it is true.  Well, you might come back as a cow or a cockroach, but same basic idea, I think.  You keep getting sent back until you get it right.


----------



## TNHarley

Its interesting but i dont buy it. Love to hear stories and such, though. Thanks task!


----------



## OldLady

There are a few people I've encountered in this world that make me WISH/HOPE reincarnation were true, so that stupid soul would come back as one of the people he/she is judging.


----------



## RodISHI

OldLady said:


> There are a few people I've encountered in this world that make me WISH/HOPE reincarnation were true, so that stupid soul would come back as one of the people he/she is judging.


What makes you think that it does not work along the lines in this way? One could say it repeatedly but many people rather think that they will ignore what the Bible and prophets have written over the thousands of years. I will post it again for those who have an ear to hear. 

Adam means human both male and females of the species. We are each a human. All of the host of heaven and earth are main components of the spiritual DNA-makeup in the human's that have life-breath (Genesis 2:1). Adam-human has all of these components-beast of the field but needs a helpmeet, that is not a helpmate its a portion already installed from the manufacturer to help to meet the spirit of God's breath within the human. Our own serpent (actual word means to gaze or look intently tells us we will not die, basically we'd like to think we can live to our own pleasures Garden of Eden and still live forever). Adam-human lives for how many years before Seth (compensation-recompense) is born and how many years total does a adam-the human live? How many heavenly and earthly host are born in that adam-human as they seek to be made wholly into the image of the first begotten of God? No where in the Bible says that it happens in one cycle of the flesh body; that idea comes from the precepts of the carnally minded human. The flesh is merely a container for the soul and the spirit. The Bible tells us that flesh is as grass (Isaiah 40:6, Peter 1:24). The spirit of Jesus Christ (Jehovah's anointing with us) saves our soul we are born as the second Adam a life giving spirit; the first adam is speaking of the beast of the field, the second adam or last adam is speaking of the heavenly human-adam. The Preacher/Ecclesiastes tells us that the beastly portion returns to the dust and the heavenly spirit portion returns upward/to the creator (Ecclesiastes 3:21). There is also a verse in there that says basically what difference does it make if a Man live a thousand years twice told (Ecclesiastes 6:6) as the carnal human is a vain creature. Paul stated he died daily as he was dying to his carnal portion yet living to his heavenly spiritual portion (1Corinthians 15:31). It is appointed for a Man to die but once but how many have actually died to their carnality and how many will believe lies or misguided precepts with their Lucifer spirit (a light bearer Isaiah 14:13), those who says in his/her heart that they will rise to God's throne in heaven to rule above the stars? Jesus came as an ensample to show this is how its done and his disciples followed his teachings. Now that doesn't mean we are not supposed to judge/discern what is right from wrong or to make unjust determinations as we each are held responsible in the flesh for our own actions and errors. Jesus also told those he was speaking to that there would be those that were present/standing there that day that would not taste of death but would be here when when he came again (Matthew 16:28, Mark 9:1, Luke 9:27, John 8:52). How many never taste of death. He also told them that they would be as the angels. Jacob saw the angels coming and going (others have also seen similar events through the ages).  Two grinding one is taken-accepted, one left-behind, we are to leave behind that despicable portion (Matthew 24, Heaven and earth shall pass away, but my words shall not pass away). Those are the two components, one is a beast of the field or son of perdition, the other is the spirit that was created in the image of the first-born of God (I am thee, I am: a portion/that breath in you that is up to you to earnestly search for and find. Kingdom of heaven within you Luke 17). With a spirit of Abraham as we seek for righteousness we are being told its is in us and we go through the steps here to overcome those other portions in us that are not acceptable to God. Those who overcome go out no more but how many truly overcome or have died to their own carnal desires?


----------



## Michelle420

This was a good tv series about kids and their reincarnation stories.


----------



## task0778

There was another TV program about 10 years ago or so called Medium, and it was about a wife and mother living in Phoenix who could communicate with the dead.   It seems she worked in the DA's office and helped solve murders by getting messages about who did it and where the body could be found.   It was supposed to be based on a real life psychic who actually could send and receive information from those who have passed away.


----------



## Tinhatter

Probably the best overview on the subject:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000CEL50I/?tag=ff0d01-20
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0027B27K6/?tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## fncceo

I hope and pray that reincarnation isn't a thing ... I'm guaranteed to come back as a toilet brush.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Anyone that can talk to the dead is a servant of Satan.


----------



## task0778

OldLady said:


> There are a few people I've encountered in this world that make me WISH/HOPE reincarnation were true, so that stupid soul would come back as one of the people he/she is judging.



Well, the concept of Karma basically says that what goes around comes around, so if you have been the cause of much suffering and misery then in future lives you will be on the receiving end and discover what it feels like.  Seems fair to me, you keep coming back until your karmic debt is paid.  Which obviously means in your case you are coming back as a Republican!    Don't get mad, I'm just messing with you.


----------



## Crixus

task0778 said:


> Something to think about.  There are a number of books written about people under hypnosis who can recall people and events from a past life, and even what happens between lives.   Pure bunk?   Maybe.   But how does this kid know this stuff?
> 
> _For more than a decade, Dr. Jim Tucker, associate professor of psychiatry and neurobehavioral sciences at the University of Virginia, has studied the cases of children, usually between the ages of 2 and 6 years old, who say they remember a past life. In his book, “Return to Life,” Tucker details some of the more than 2,500 cases he has studied over the years, including Ryan—a boy from the Midwest who claims he is the reincarnation of a man who died more than 50 years ago. That man, Marty Martyn, was a former movie extra who later became a powerful Hollywood agent.
> 
> We were able to piece together a picture of Marty Martyn’s life, and we could compare it to Ryan’s statements. In most of our cases, people have tried to see if a deceased person could be identified whose life matched the statements the child had made. Here, there was only one guy that Ryan could have been talking about, because he had pointed to him in a picture. We weren’t trying to see if there was anyone whose life matched Ryan’s statements; we were looking to see if Marty Martyn’s did.
> 
> What we found was that though Ryan was off on some of the details, a lot of what he said was correct for Marty Martin. It had seemed unlikely that an extra with no lines would have danced on Broadway, had a big house with a swimming pool, and traveled the world on big boats. But Marty Martyn did.
> 
> Marty was born in Philadelphia in 1903. Ryan had talked a lot about a sister and also mentioned another one, and Marty had two sisters. His mother had curly brown hair, as Ryan as said. Ryan was right about dancing in New York, as Marty and one of his sisters went to New York to be dancers. He danced in various reviews on Broadway, and his sister became a well-known dancer there._
> 
> _Marty then moved to Los Angeles, having a life in Hollywood as Ryan had described. He began as an extra as well as a dance director. He then became a Hollywood agent, not the secret agent kind but a talent agent. He set up the Marty Martyn Agency, where he had notable clients such as Glenn Ford. Ryan had talked about people changing their names with the agency, which would certainly be true for a talent agency. Marty had several connections to Rita Hayworth, and his daughter confirmed he probably did know her. He may well have interacted with Marilyn Monroe as well, as his wife’s family knew her.
> 
> Marty was a big sunbather, getting sunburns as Ryan had mentioned. Ryan said he used to take girlfriends to see the ocean, and there are pictures of Marty with girls on the beach. He enjoyed going there and watching surfers, which Ryan had said as well.
> 
> Marty was married four times. He became quite wealthy, and he and his last wife enjoyed an upscale lifestyle. Ryan said he had driven around Hollywood in a green car and that his wife drove a nice black car. Well, Marty’s wife didn’t actually do the driving, but they had a custom-made Rolls-Royce that was presumably a nice car. Ryan remembered an African American maid, and Marty and his wife had a number of them. Ryan said he owned a piano, and Marty had pianos in his house. The family lived in a fine house with a large swimming pool, as Ryan had described. Ryan said his address had Rock or Mount in it. And Marty Martyn’s last house, that fine home with the big swimming pool? It was located at 825 N. Roxbury. _
> 
> Expert Investigates 10-Year-Old's 'Reincarnation' Claims




I have a hard time trusting any account that was the product of hypnosis.


----------



## K9Buck

RetiredGySgt said:


> Anyone that can talk to the dead is a servant of Satan.



The bible is very clear about this.  It tells us to have NOTHING to do with such people.  I follow that command.  

But let me ask you this, do you think the "dead" ever communicate with us?  Five years ago, within a week after my father died (80), I had VERY surreal dream wherein I was in my parent's home and he was sitting in his chair as usual.  I was ELATED to see my father and I hugged him.  It was an incredible, joyous (but brief) reunion, or so I believe.  Do you believe that it could have been a genuine experience?


----------



## K9Buck

task0778 said:


> Well, the concept of Karma basically says that what goes around comes aroun...



I have always found NDE's fascinating.  I've heard many of them.  One repeating theme is souls having a "life-review".  Many of them have shared how they found themselves on the receiving end of the bad things that they had done to others and that they actually experienced their pain and anguish.  It wasn't done to punish them but to show them the pain that they had caused others so that they could learn and grow from it.  

On another note, I think it's possible that Adolf Hitler could be in Heaven.  It's also possible that he had to experience the death of the tens of millions that he murdered.  Every. Single. One.  Now _that _would be "karma".


----------



## RodISHI

K9Buck said:


> The bible is very clear about this.  It tells us to have NOTHING to do with such people.  I follow that command.
> 
> But let me ask you this, do you think the "dead" ever communicate with us?  Five years ago, within a week after my father died (80), I had VERY surreal dream wherein I was in my parent's home and he was sitting in his chair as usual.  I was ELATED to see my father and I hugged him.  It was an incredible, joyous (but brief) reunion, or so I believe.  Do you believe that it could have been a genuine experience?


In the spirit our loved ones are alive. Being given the gift of seeing one of them in the spirit is not one in the same as seeking the dead. It was a gift of God. It is our frail carnality that is incapable of discerning the difference between what the Spirit is that keeps us and still provides life to that portion of us when this flesh passes on. 

My guess would be that your father looked very well, no wrinkles, full of light, etc. but without a doubt for you it was him. I saw my grandpa in a night vision. He'd passed well over twenty years before. He and I were sitting on a white porch swing on a beautiful calm spring day. The only thing said was, "Everything's going to be alright". It was before a lot of crap was getting ready to hit in our lives. My grandpa was my protector when I was little and he kept me close to him after the older children used me for a punching bag. I had missed him a lot over the years. In the morning after that vision I also knew in my heart I needed to get a book keeper/secretary off of our checking account. Four months later I learned she had devised a means to embezzle $27,000.00 and had been working on her special project within our payroll account for about a year.


----------



## task0778

Crixus said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something to think about.  There are a number of books written about people under hypnosis who can recall people and events from a past life, and even what happens between lives.   Pure bunk?   Maybe.   But how does this kid know this stuff?
> 
> _For more than a decade, Dr. Jim Tucker, associate professor of psychiatry and neurobehavioral sciences at the University of Virginia, has studied the cases of children, usually between the ages of 2 and 6 years old, who say they remember a past life. In his book, “Return to Life,” Tucker details some of the more than 2,500 cases he has studied over the years, including Ryan—a boy from the Midwest who claims he is the reincarnation of a man who died more than 50 years ago. That man, Marty Martyn, was a former movie extra who later became a powerful Hollywood agent.
> 
> We were able to piece together a picture of Marty Martyn’s life, and we could compare it to Ryan’s statements. In most of our cases, people have tried to see if a deceased person could be identified whose life matched the statements the child had made. Here, there was only one guy that Ryan could have been talking about, because he had pointed to him in a picture. We weren’t trying to see if there was anyone whose life matched Ryan’s statements; we were looking to see if Marty Martyn’s did.
> 
> What we found was that though Ryan was off on some of the details, a lot of what he said was correct for Marty Martin. It had seemed unlikely that an extra with no lines would have danced on Broadway, had a big house with a swimming pool, and traveled the world on big boats. But Marty Martyn did.
> 
> Marty was born in Philadelphia in 1903. Ryan had talked a lot about a sister and also mentioned another one, and Marty had two sisters. His mother had curly brown hair, as Ryan as said. Ryan was right about dancing in New York, as Marty and one of his sisters went to New York to be dancers. He danced in various reviews on Broadway, and his sister became a well-known dancer there._
> 
> _Marty then moved to Los Angeles, having a life in Hollywood as Ryan had described. He began as an extra as well as a dance director. He then became a Hollywood agent, not the secret agent kind but a talent agent. He set up the Marty Martyn Agency, where he had notable clients such as Glenn Ford. Ryan had talked about people changing their names with the agency, which would certainly be true for a talent agency. Marty had several connections to Rita Hayworth, and his daughter confirmed he probably did know her. He may well have interacted with Marilyn Monroe as well, as his wife’s family knew her.
> 
> Marty was a big sunbather, getting sunburns as Ryan had mentioned. Ryan said he used to take girlfriends to see the ocean, and there are pictures of Marty with girls on the beach. He enjoyed going there and watching surfers, which Ryan had said as well.
> 
> Marty was married four times. He became quite wealthy, and he and his last wife enjoyed an upscale lifestyle. Ryan said he had driven around Hollywood in a green car and that his wife drove a nice black car. Well, Marty’s wife didn’t actually do the driving, but they had a custom-made Rolls-Royce that was presumably a nice car. Ryan remembered an African American maid, and Marty and his wife had a number of them. Ryan said he owned a piano, and Marty had pianos in his house. The family lived in a fine house with a large swimming pool, as Ryan had described. Ryan said his address had Rock or Mount in it. And Marty Martyn’s last house, that fine home with the big swimming pool? It was located at 825 N. Roxbury. _
> 
> Expert Investigates 10-Year-Old's 'Reincarnation' Claims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a hard time trusting any account that was the product of hypnosis.
Click to expand...


Understandable, but when you have thousands of hypnotized subjects and they all pretty much relate the same story, well maybe the idea of reincarnation isn't that extreme.  Especially since it doesn't matter whether you believe in it or not, you're still going to go to some spiritual place where you get ready for the next life after reviewing the last one.  I kinda like the idea that there is no heaven and no hell, but there is such a thing as karma and sooner or later in this life or future ones you're gonna pay for your misdeeds.


----------



## Crixus

task0778 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something to think about.  There are a number of books written about people under hypnosis who can recall people and events from a past life, and even what happens between lives.   Pure bunk?   Maybe.   But how does this kid know this stuff?
> 
> _For more than a decade, Dr. Jim Tucker, associate professor of psychiatry and neurobehavioral sciences at the University of Virginia, has studied the cases of children, usually between the ages of 2 and 6 years old, who say they remember a past life. In his book, “Return to Life,” Tucker details some of the more than 2,500 cases he has studied over the years, including Ryan—a boy from the Midwest who claims he is the reincarnation of a man who died more than 50 years ago. That man, Marty Martyn, was a former movie extra who later became a powerful Hollywood agent.
> 
> We were able to piece together a picture of Marty Martyn’s life, and we could compare it to Ryan’s statements. In most of our cases, people have tried to see if a deceased person could be identified whose life matched the statements the child had made. Here, there was only one guy that Ryan could have been talking about, because he had pointed to him in a picture. We weren’t trying to see if there was anyone whose life matched Ryan’s statements; we were looking to see if Marty Martyn’s did.
> 
> What we found was that though Ryan was off on some of the details, a lot of what he said was correct for Marty Martin. It had seemed unlikely that an extra with no lines would have danced on Broadway, had a big house with a swimming pool, and traveled the world on big boats. But Marty Martyn did.
> 
> Marty was born in Philadelphia in 1903. Ryan had talked a lot about a sister and also mentioned another one, and Marty had two sisters. His mother had curly brown hair, as Ryan as said. Ryan was right about dancing in New York, as Marty and one of his sisters went to New York to be dancers. He danced in various reviews on Broadway, and his sister became a well-known dancer there._
> 
> _Marty then moved to Los Angeles, having a life in Hollywood as Ryan had described. He began as an extra as well as a dance director. He then became a Hollywood agent, not the secret agent kind but a talent agent. He set up the Marty Martyn Agency, where he had notable clients such as Glenn Ford. Ryan had talked about people changing their names with the agency, which would certainly be true for a talent agency. Marty had several connections to Rita Hayworth, and his daughter confirmed he probably did know her. He may well have interacted with Marilyn Monroe as well, as his wife’s family knew her.
> 
> Marty was a big sunbather, getting sunburns as Ryan had mentioned. Ryan said he used to take girlfriends to see the ocean, and there are pictures of Marty with girls on the beach. He enjoyed going there and watching surfers, which Ryan had said as well.
> 
> Marty was married four times. He became quite wealthy, and he and his last wife enjoyed an upscale lifestyle. Ryan said he had driven around Hollywood in a green car and that his wife drove a nice black car. Well, Marty’s wife didn’t actually do the driving, but they had a custom-made Rolls-Royce that was presumably a nice car. Ryan remembered an African American maid, and Marty and his wife had a number of them. Ryan said he owned a piano, and Marty had pianos in his house. The family lived in a fine house with a large swimming pool, as Ryan had described. Ryan said his address had Rock or Mount in it. And Marty Martyn’s last house, that fine home with the big swimming pool? It was located at 825 N. Roxbury. _
> 
> Expert Investigates 10-Year-Old's 'Reincarnation' Claims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a hard time trusting any account that was the product of hypnosis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Understandable, but when you have thousands of hypnotized subjects and they all pretty much relate the same story, well maybe the idea of reincarnation isn't that extreme.  Especially since it doesn't matter whether you believe in it or not, you're still going to go to some spiritual place where you get ready for the next life after reviewing the last one.  I kinda like the idea that there is no heaven and no hell, but there is such a thing as karma and sooner or later in this life or future ones you're gonna pay for your misdeeds.
Click to expand...



For me I would have to see the sessions and hear the questions and how they are asked. I do not believe the people at lying about their accounts, I just wonder if they aren't led to their conclusions by the one asking questions is all. As for paying for our misdeeds, even Christians have to pay for them.


----------



## Paranormal Conviction

RodISHI said:


> In the spirit our loved ones are alive. Being given the gift of seeing one of them in the spirit is not one in the same as seeking the dead. It was a gift of God. It is our frail carnality that is incapable of discerning the difference between what the Spirit is that keeps us and still provides life to that portion of us when this flesh passes on.
> 
> My guess would be that your father looked very well, no wrinkles, full of light, etc. but without a doubt for you it was him. I saw my grandpa in a night vision. He'd passed well over twenty years before. He and I were sitting on a white porch swing on a beautiful calm spring day. The only thing said was, "Everything's going to be alright". It was before a lot of crap was getting ready to hit in our lives. My grandpa was my protector when I was little and he kept me close to him after the older children used me for a punching bag. I had missed him a lot over the years. In the morning after that vision I also knew in my heart I needed to get a book keeper/secretary off of our checking account. Four months later I learned she had devised a means to embezzle $27,000.00 and had been working on her special project within our payroll account for about a year.


Hello. I would like to interview you for a podcast. These are done over the phone, from the comfort of you favorite chair or couch, and then posted to YouTube. Feel free to E mail ParanormalConviction at G mail dot com if you would like to be a guest. Thank You!


----------



## Paranormal Conviction

task0778 said:


> Understandable, but when you have thousands of hypnotized subjects and they all pretty much relate the same story, well maybe the idea of reincarnation isn't that extreme.  Especially since it doesn't matter whether you believe in it or not, you're still going to go to some spiritual place where you get ready for the next life after reviewing the last one.  I kinda like the idea that there is no heaven and no hell, but there is such a thing as karma and sooner or later in this life or future ones you're gonna pay for your misdeeds.


Hello. I would like to interview you for a podcast. These are done over the phone, from the comfort of you favorite chair or couch, and then posted to YouTube. Feel free to E mail ParanormalConviction at G mail dot com if you would like to be a guest. Thank You!


----------

